# best place to buy rocks?



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

Where is the best place to buy rocks? 

I normally go to Betz cut stone. what are the best stone yards and such to find Quarts, granite, lava rock and slate


----------



## Topher (Apr 11, 2009)

I have this questions as well. Was at my local stone yards in Hamilton area without success. Where do you guys get your aquascaping rocks?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Most of them are moving away from selling smaller amounts of smaller pieces to individuals. Some of the smaller ones still do but they don't seem to like it when you do that either. Didn't used to be that way but the last time I went back a few weeks ago most of the rock that was small enough to be carried away by hand was packaged into metal crates you had to buy as a whole HUGE unit that needs a truck to carry. I'd say if Betz is giving you little pieces and stuff now you should stick with them rather than waste your time elsewhere.


----------



## Topher (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. What are other options save from the LFS?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Topher said:


> I have this questions as well. Was at my local stone yards in Hamilton area without success. Where do you guys get your aquascaping rocks?


northern ontario 

lots of slate and nice rounded rocks


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for the reply guys..... I will be running around next weekend looking so I will report back with what I find. 


as far as Betz goes i have not got anything from them for a few years but it seems like that stopped bringing in lava rock


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Found great rounded granite for my malawi tank on the beach (Lake Ontario).


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

There is a quary up in stouville area, called farmer jacks that sells river rocks in bags. $7 or $8 a 70lb bag. Used a lot of them around my pond, nothing loose though that you can only get an armful.


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

OK so I found a place called "Arnts Topsoil-The Landscape Supplier". They have a yard in Pickering and Whitby. I stopped at the Pickering location and and picked up 168 lbs of Red Lava Rock at 51 cents a lbs. The one i went to did not have small pieces they only had big rocks about the size of a basketball. I don't mind cause i will chip away some smaller pieces and grind some caves out of some big pieces. I think the guy in the yard said they are not going to bring anymore in because it does not sell too well. So if you are looking for some check them out. the Pickering location had only about 15-20 basketball size rocks left and I am not sure about the Whitby one.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Betz cut stone at Kennedy & Finch carries a good selection of Kingston Weathered Stone..nice looking for cichlid setups.


----------



## kousman_1 (Nov 13, 2010)

*lava rocks*

we headed up to Arnts topsoil the landscape supplier they have 2 locations 2490 Brock road.n. Pickering 905-683-0887 and 4400 halls rd .n Whitby 905-683-9661 they have lava rock if anyone looking as well as other rocks depends what your looking for also slate and river rocks


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

kousman_1 said:


> we headed up to Arnts topsoil the landscape supplier they have 2 locations 2490 Brock road.n. Pickering 905-683-0887 and 4400 halls rd .n Whitby 905-683-9661 they have lava rock if anyone looking as well as other rocks depends what your looking for also slate and river rocks


Looking for thin slate for my 50 gallon setup.

When you were are Arnts Topsoil, do they have thin slates available?


----------



## kousman_1 (Nov 13, 2010)

they did but you could call ask phone # there they look little big but they may have smaller piece's around


----------

